# Lord Bills Vs. Superman



## Radical Edward (Sep 15, 2013)

Just saw "Battle of the Gods". In the movie it's stated a few times that Bill can destroy "Stars" but also Bill refers to planets as Stars, assuming he can...

With speed equalized who wins?


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2013)

Superman eviscerates him just as he's always done with DBZ characters and just as he will continue to do with DBZ characters.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 15, 2013)

Radical Edward said:


> Just saw "Battle of the Gods". In the movie it's stated a few times that Bill can destroy "Stars" but *also Bill refers to planets as Stars*, assuming he can...
> 
> With speed equalized who wins?



Not surprising as planets were originally called stars, and some fiction still hold up to this standards (this would make my third encounter with this very thing)

Although given DBs timeline, it is weird for them to still refer to them as such, so it really depends on the legitimacy of the translation.

Edit: Since Bills has been sleeping for a millennium (I believe, not really following the DB:BoG scene), it isn't surprising that he has that frame of mind still.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

Which Superman?


----------



## JoJo (Sep 15, 2013)

Hopefully a version that can lose.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Laillo (Sep 15, 2013)

Post crisis Supes loses badly.


----------



## MAPSK (Sep 15, 2013)

>people are still making BoG vs. DC/Marvel threads


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 15, 2013)

Why is this still open?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

Because like Gantz guns ... there's a lag in locking.


----------



## Shiorin (Sep 15, 2013)

火星 - Mars, a planet.
北極星 - Polaris, a star, although may also be written in katakana.

In diction, context will tell. Hopefully the translators aren't out to wank.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 15, 2013)

considering we already know theres been some sort of mix up between Galaxy and Solar system I'd hold up a bit.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 15, 2013)

Doesn't matter. This thread is banned by default anyways since it's an expy for Goku vs Superman. Now if only said rule would be enforced


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 15, 2013)

infinte mass punch FTW


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 15, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> Not surprising as planets were originally called stars, and some fiction still hold up to this standards (this would make my third encounter with this very thing)
> 
> Although given DBs timeline, it is weird for them to still refer to them as such, so it really depends on the legitimacy of the translation.
> 
> Edit: Since Bills has been sleeping for a millennium (I believe, not really following the DB:BoG scene), it isn't surprising that he has that frame of mind still.



ok, normally would just stay out of the thread, but planets were originally called stars? I actually did not know that. When and why was this?


----------



## Ashi (Sep 15, 2013)

Superman takes a sun bath GG


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 15, 2013)

My guess would be that there used to only be one term to refer to celestial bodies because from earth they all look approximately the same aside from the moon and the sun.


----------



## Shiorin (Sep 15, 2013)

^ Yes and in Asia you can blame the Chinese for both that early idea and their language which still underpins Japanese kanji.

Though modern day Japanese often uses katakana and western names for most real celestial bodies.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 15, 2013)

AgentAAA said:


> ok, normally would just stay out of the thread, but planets were originally called stars? I actually did not know that. When and why was this?



Ancient times and simply believing Earth being the only planet in the universe.

Men and their egos.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2013)

Shiorin said:


> ^ Yes and in Asia you can blame the Chinese for both that early idea and their language which still underpins Japanese kanji.
> 
> Though modern day Japanese often uses katakana and western names for most real celestial bodies.



I'd say blame the Japanese for using Pinyin for Kanji.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Sep 15, 2013)

Hahahaha*hahaha*

NO DICE, YA BASTARDS

CAN'T FOOL ME WITH "_OH BUT WOMBAT, ITS A *NEW* MOVIE WITH *CANON* CONTENT AND SUUUUPER POWERFUL FIGHTERS, OF COURSE WE SHOULD COMPARE IT TO COMICS~~~_" BULLSHIT

NONE OF THIS BOLLOCKS WITH MR CLARK KENT AND ALL OF HIS BUDDIES TODAY, NO SIR

...

In closing, we're not having threads. Possibly ever.


----------

